# Wish Us Luck!



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Tonight is Riley's dermatology checkup. He won't let anyone give him an allergy shot now so he's switching to specialized drops. And he doesn't like this specialist, but she's actually very nice and the only one in our area. We're working with a trainer and our regular vet. He's exceling at obedience, but when someone needs to do something medical to him, he snaps. It has been determined that it has been because of his past medical procedures, not that he's a bad dog. Wish us luck. Last visit, he went berzerk and got the muzzle off and about ate the vet. :'(


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Good luck! Try and stay calm for Riley's sake. It's hard when you're expecting something to go wrong, but he'll take cues from you on how to behave.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yes, I have to say that going thru training has made me so much more confident in my handling of him. But it's weird. It doesn't matter who it is if you try to do anything medically to him he will nip or even snap. Then it's like he realized what he did and sits with his ears down and licks at you saying he's sorry. Our regular vet is getting around this by sitting on the floor and taking her time petting and talking to him before doing anything to him, but seems like specialists are always in a hurry. Any suggestions?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's great you're feeling more confident! I guess I'd work on handling him daily and making it a positive thing. You know, checking his teeth, looking in his ears, putting muzzles on him, using a rectal thermometer (fun!) and anything else the vet might have to do to him. Even taking weekly trips to the vet and the specialist just to sit in the waiting room should help him. Treat and praise him while you're doing it and hopefully with time he'll be more tolerant.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! The vet says he's not mean he's just fearful and since all of his hip surgeries, he doesn't want mesed with. They're also currently weaning him off his "nice doggy pill" amitriptyline because he's been on it so long. I'd really like to not have to have him put on another anxiety med as the vet is talking about because he's had so many medications in his short lifetime so far that I fear for his liver function.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

calming vibes sent Riley,,


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks! And don't get the wrong idea. Riley isn't a maniac. Unless it's medical.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please let us know how everything went with the dermatology checkup, Emily1970. Poor Riley has been through so much, I don't think anyone could blame him for being nervous at the Vet's office!!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nobody lost any body parts! But he does know how to get the muzzle off faster than lightning and you should've seen the poor techs jumping back. It took 4 people and about 20 minutes to look at 4 paws including one person who had to hold the muzzle in place. He started his allergy drops which he'll have to have twice daily (sublingual immunotherapy), but he has a yeast infection in his lower lip folds so he's on an antifungal and medicated wipes for a couple of weeks, but we're calling it a success compared to all of his infections pre-allergy testing. His dermatologist is still convinced that her and Riley are going to be great friends one day. She's a very nice lady, but I really wouldn't hold my breath. Once the feet thing was done, he was fine. Thanks everyone for the thoughts!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Sounds like you did well setting expectations if everyone - including Riley - had a successful visit.

I can't remember if peanut butter is on Riley's allergy list or not. If not and you don't mind a mess, you might try putting some on his toenails while you play einspanner's vet game. That will give him a good association with hands waving around, grabbing, and holding him.


----------

